
The loneliness of the long term flexible worker - laurex
https://workplaceinsight.net/the-loneliness-of-the-long-term-flexible-worker/
======
lostmymind66
"Furthermore, nearly half of those surveyed felt that the use of technology
such as video conferencing had negative effects on their social connections
with colleagues."

I've been working remotely for over a decade and I agree with this. If you are
single and get all of your social connections from work, you will feel lonely
and remote work might not be for you.

I have a family and get to spend more time with my daughter and I go to local
meetups regularly to maintain a social life/meet new people.

Remote work also allowed me to travel the world and meet people from all over
the place.

